# US Work Visa Workarounds



## youngstrem (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi ,

Please help me with my query and assist me with some workarounds.

Below is my scenario

I am working for company 'D' (Giant US IT company) for Client 'C', Now Client has moved a project from my company 'D' to another company 'Z' (Big IT company).

Now situation is Client 'C' wants me to retain in project and knowing my aspirations , willing to make me join Client 'C' or company 'Z' and send me to US office.

But now glitch is Visa part, as for H1b window is far in (April) and L1 has that mandatory one year working clause.

Client C and Company Z , are willing to work on work arounds if any.

Note : I am an Indian Citizen and working in Singapore(from last 2 years on EP)

Kindly advise a best possible legal workaround in my scenario , so that i could work in US.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't think of any options that will be fast that don't involve Company D. That's one option, though: Company D could attempt to sponsor you for an L-1 visa, and Client C could maintain a _small_ contract with Company D.

Theoretically if you acquired Singaporean citizenship you would be eligible for an H-1B1 visa. As far as I'm aware the quota for H-1B1 visas has never been exhausted, so there's no waiting for the next H-1B visa allocation. However, my understanding is that acquisition of Singaporean citizenship requires having Permanent Residency first (or for all intents and purposes it does), so at the very least it wouldn't be a fast option. People who want to become citizens in Singapore typically wait many years, and you've just started, really.

You could apply for a B-1/B-2 visa, but you (and your employer) have to be very careful not to exceed the narrow permitted scope that visa allows.

It's good to hear Client C values your services, but if they weren't aware they would lose access to people when they switch from Company D to Company Z then they're naive. Switching vendors automatically means there will be changes in the team providing services. The only question is "How much change?" So, if they value you sufficiently, they'll wait -- or they'll retain some modest business relationship with Company D, assuming they can reach a new agreement with Company D. (In most cases vendors prefer some business rather than none, so there is the potential for such an agreement.)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no such thing as a workaround when it comes to US immigration. Your options are L or H.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Understanding H-1B Requirements | USCIS

http://www.uscis.gov/eir/visa-guide/l-1-intracompany-transferee/understanding-l-1-requirements


----------

